# Netzwerk per dLan plötzlich sehr langsam



## CWarrior (25. September 2012)

*Netzwerk per dLan plötzlich sehr langsam*

Hallo zusammen

Wir haben an unseren Router 4 PC's angeschlossen, drei davon per Lan und einen mit dLan. Seit einer Woche wird das Internet über dLan nach etwa zwei Stunden Nutzung am Abend unerträglich langsam.
Das Problem liess sich relativ schnell auf unser Haus einschränken, denn während die mit Kabel angeschlossenen PC's einen Ping von <1ms auf unseren Router hatten, betrug die Zeit über dLan durchschnittlich 100ms, was sogar für dLan ziemlich viel ist. Alle Fehlerquellen, die mir eingefallen sind, habe ich schon überprüft: 
Die dLan Adapter sind direkt mit dem Stromnetz verbunden und hängen nicht an einer Steckerleiste
Habe die Adapter testweise neu gestartet -> Kein Erfolg
An unserem Stromnetz wurde in letzter Zeit nichts geändert, neue Geräte gabs auch nicht
Interessant ist, dass das Problem besonders ausgeprägt ist, wenn ich auf meinem PC besonders energieintensive Dinge mache, wie zum Beispiel ein Video encoden oder BF3 spielen . Nachdem ich damit aufhöre, ist das Problem jeweils weniger schlimm, aber die Geschwindigkeit ist wie der Ping immer noch weit vom Optimum, das wir mal hatten, entfernt. Das spricht zwar für ein Schwächeln unserer Stromversorgung, allerdings kann man damit nicht erklären, weshalb das Problem erst vor einer Woche aufgetaucht ist, obwohl nichts an unserer Stromkonfiguration verändert wurde, oder weshalb es erst nach einiger Nutzungszeit auftritt.
Ihr seht, ich bin ratlos und würde mich wirklich über ein paar clevere Einfälle freuen 

mfg, CWarrior


----------



## xSunshin3x (25. September 2012)

*AW: Netzwerk per dLan plötzlich sehr langsam*

Eventuell der Adapter selbst dran schuld. Haste da noch Garantie? Würde ich versuchen geltend zu machen.


----------



## CWarrior (25. September 2012)

*AW: Netzwerk per dLan plötzlich sehr langsam*

Danke, werde ich machen falls mir nichts besseres einfällt und das Problem sich nicht auf wundersame Weise von selbst löst


----------



## Cinnayum (26. September 2012)

*AW: Netzwerk per dLan plötzlich sehr langsam*

Bei uns im Haus verursacht ein altes "Baustellenradio" Störungen bis zum Verbindungsabbruch.

Wenn du euer Stromnetz im Haus kennst, kannst du versuchen das DLAN möglichst nah an den Hauptverteiler zu bringen.
Oft sind Steckdosen im hinteren Teil der Räume über mehrere Verteilerdosen verlängert.

Das verringert die Signalqualität schon erheblich.

Mir ist von 6 Adaptern noch keiner kaputtgegangen. Einen Defekt würde ich erstmal aussschließen.

Du kannst ja noch Einzeltests machen, indem du immer nur 2er-Beziehungen in Betrieb nimmst.

Ich tippe jedoch auf ein störendes Netzteil am Strom.


----------



## Sarin (26. September 2012)

*AW: Netzwerk per dLan plötzlich sehr langsam*

Manche von den dLan-Adaptern, gerade die mit 500 MBits, werden nach einer Zeit auch ganz schön heiß. Kann also auch sein dass da der Hund begraben ist.


----------

